# SpyderWeb targets new...



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

hey i went to my archery shop and they had one of the new spyderweb targets i would have to say they are the best target out there that i have shot . they are so easy to pull your arrows out of it isnt even funny i just had to let you know about this i have been looking for a target for years , i have to get a new target every year but not now . :RockOn: 
go look them up you will thank me 

http://www.spyderwebtargets.com/


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

They are very nice, but you will pay the price for it.


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

yes but you pay the price for a good bow so y not have a good target


----------



## cameron (Sep 15, 2005)

3DKING said:


> yes but you pay the price for a good bow so y not have a good target


This is true. No doubt, you will get what you pay for!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

I will 2nd the motion......saw these at the ATA show and shot into them, simply amazing!


----------



## johnno (Apr 11, 2006)

Not too good with broadheads though !!


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

yes , but how much do you shoot broadheads ? i dont shoot but 10-20 shots before hunting season . that is me :wink:


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

These are the best targets around. My local shop R & K Archery has 5 of the 4 x 4 for spot leagues, I have the smaller 2 x 2. There are great, and well worth the price.


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

iam not saying that they r cheap , but like i said before you pay for what u get . this is what i think they r the best on the market they will out last and other target out there for feild points . they r good people at spyder web also and that counts for a lot .:wink:


----------



## Todzilla (Feb 27, 2005)

*spyder*

I have seen these targets and are great . I have also shot them and they are very durable and easy to pull your arrows out. The only reason I haven't got one is that I had purchased another target just be for I seen them


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

They look great but the price tag is very high, and this is from a guy who shoots the Morrell outdoor ranges (90.00 or so for the target).

to go up another 35.00 for a smaller target is going to be a pretty hard sell for me, the weight is close to the same (24x24 weight 40 pounds for this, 30" x 32" weighs 50 pounds for Morrell) and I have 2 finger removal from the Morrell as well.

add in the fact that there is no target face on there currently (hence significant increase in target costs) and it looses even more value. Having to tack up a target every time I want to shoot, especially if i leave it outside is just one more expense (I leave my Morrell outside from spring till late fall and shoot the face w/out a target as they just get wet and rip off)

If they drop the price to around 80 for the portable I'll probably get one but for 125+ its to expensive for a target.


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

I have also seen these targets. they are amazing, they are the easiest targets that i have seen to pull you arrows out. they are great.


----------



## Zmonster (Jan 14, 2007)

Are any big box stores carrying them? Ide like to check it out for myself. I just purchased a Block 4x4 yesterday, but Havent shot it yet.... I need a compact/portable target to keep in my truck.


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

has anybody gotten a retail price on the 2'x2'??


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Hemingway said:


> has anybody gotten a retail price on the 2'x2'??


$139.99....thats according to there website:teeth:


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

olehemlock said:


> $139.99....thats according to there website:teeth:


What website you have for them? The one I have (http://www.allseasonsarchery.com/swtargets.html) doesn't say anything about pricing..


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Hemingway said:


> What website you have for them? The one I have (http://www.allseasonsarchery.com/swtargets.html) doesn't say anything about pricing..


http://www.spyderwebtargets.com/


----------



## 3DKING (Jul 1, 2006)

iam telling u that this going to be the next big target they r heavy but u dont need to buy a stand they r great and iam not saying they r cheap but they r worth the price :wink:


----------



## Dredly (May 10, 2005)

3DKING said:


> iam telling u that this going to be the next big target they r heavy but u dont need to buy a stand they r great and iam not saying they r cheap but they r worth the price :wink:


how do they stand up to all season usage? I typically prefer to leave my target out all year long, so everything from sleet and snow to rain to 110+ degrees. any issues


----------



## Hemingway (Sep 7, 2005)

Dredly said:


> how do they stand up to all season usage? I typically prefer to leave my target out all year long, so everything from sleet and snow to rain to 110+ degrees. any issues


I'd like to know too... It looks like they'd hold a lot of water... :darkbeer:


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

I know I'm going to sound like a jerk:embara: But the spyderweb targets are in a class all there own. I really don't think anything else will outlast them. 

Website says the sunligt is the worst enemy of the spyderweb target, recommends the you put plastic over it when not in use.

One thing the spyderweb target does is keep the arrows pointing straight at you, cuts down on the damage of arrow impacts. If you have shot bag targets before you should know what I'm talking about.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Dredly said:


> They look great but the price tag is very high, and this is from a guy who shoots the Morrell outdoor ranges (90.00 or so for the target).
> 
> to go up another 35.00 for a smaller target is going to be a pretty hard sell for me, the weight is close to the same (24x24 weight 40 pounds for this, 30" x 32" weighs 50 pounds for Morrell) and I have 2 finger removal from the Morrell as well.
> 
> ...


When we have are youth shoot we pin burlap amimal targets onto the spyderweb targets. The kids just love em(i do too). They take a lot of abuse.I will have to find out from another club member where to get them. Get back to you later. You could use these burlaps on any bag target.


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

They are a good target, they ran with this Idea after Bagdad went out of business, its the same concept, with a tighter cross weave screen.

One down side to this target is it don't work well with kids low poundage bows, or with glue on traditional tips or tips that are larger then the shaft diameter.

I believe that the face screen is fully replaceable for the 48x48 I'm not sure about the 24x24.


----------



## buckmaster27 (Feb 4, 2005)

these are real good targrts and great guys who make them thats my bow shop i shoot at and ive shot these targets.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Will they last up to a ton of shots? I am sick of targets falling apart from shooting a lot.


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Spyderweb targets*

We have had this same design in our club for over 5 years, the only bad thing about it is when the insert and points will pull out and stay in the back stop. This will damage other arrows when shot in that spot. I have seen a doz. or so arrows damaged from this. 
I want to pull the screen off and use a metal detector and try and dig the points out and put new screen on, but the guy that built these is not doing it any more. I am not sure where to get the screen. 
We use to use big straw bales and would re-due every spring. the targets were around $3000 when we purchased them. 
There is a guy that builds these type of targets out of Indiana. He charges $100 foot. I think he said that spyderweb are 125-135 a foot.
Washtenal sportsman club uses these type of targets outside and have held up very well over the years.
-Jim


----------



## DRFrance (Feb 4, 2006)

*Spyder Targets are EXCELLENT*

Spyder Web Targets are not what they used to be. In fact, they are better.

The process and materials are not exactly the same as this type of target was made in the past.

They will be at the ATA show again this year. You can check them out there. Their prices are reasonable and competitive. Their targets will literally outlast just about anything available and provide 1 finger arrow removal. It is a simple matter to later replace the front screen if it eventually gets worn.

I'm not a shooter or related to this company in any way. Just calling it the way I see it.


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a 24"x24" in my backyard! It has stayed out there all summer and all of the fall and this winter uncovered! I want to see how long it will last! So far, I'm very impressed! I'll bet it will outlast 4 or 5 bag targets!


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

johnno said:


> Not too good with broadheads though !!




It says right on the web sight that they are to be used with broadheads.

Had some one at the shop we shoot at shoot a broadhead into a bag target and asked the owner why he couldn't pull it out. He now has signs up saying no shooting of broadheads in to these targets. duh :wink: 

My son just drove up to St. Joe Mich. a couple of weeks ago and picked up a 4x4 section of this target. He is shooting about 12 yds from kitchen into garage. AC


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

archerycharlie said:


> It says right on the web sight that they are to be used with broadheads.
> 
> AC



This is right from the website:

Can I shoot broadheads into my SpyderWeb Targets?

Answer: No, these targets are designed for field tip use only. Use of broadheads will greatly reduce the life 
of the target.


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

Had to tune up your post:darkbeer:


archerycharlie said:


> It says right on the web sight that they are *not* to be used with broadheads.
> 
> Had some one at the shop we shoot at shoot a broadhead into a bag target and asked the owner why he couldn't pull it out. He now has signs up saying no shooting of broadheads in to these targets. duh :wink:
> 
> My son just drove up to St. Joe Mich. a couple of weeks ago and picked up a 4x4 section of this target. He is shooting about 12 yds from kitchen into garage. AC


----------

